
Ask HN: How do you plan for your career? - wsycharles0o
How do you plan for your career? Especially in the  3~5 years&#x27; timeline? Is there a methodology or philosophy that you follow? What advices do you have for people who had just started their career?
======
pandapower2
Firstly I would start with the idea that most people don't have a career. Most
people have a series of jobs. Realizing this will save you a lot of
unnecessary anxiety. You have a job. You will have other jobs.

Try to keep learning new things. As a newbie you have a lot to learn that is
directly relevant to your job.

As you get the hang of your job you should start learning more things that are
not directly applicable as they will still make you better while mitigating
boredom.

------
takanori
Start with where you want to end up when you’re 50. Work your way backwards in
5 year increments.

